# DIY Headliner??? Help.



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

I belive there use to be a really good thread on how to recover the headliner but for some reason i cant seem to find it searching. So whats the best method? i've heard of people doing it over top the stock headliner material. and also removing it and directly to the board. Any info guys? BTW i'm planing on using a Faux Ostrich vinyl. what glue do you guys recommend as well? DAP? contact cement? 3M super 90? 
Thanks


----------



## $cash only$ (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: DIY Headliner??? Help. (Kaos26003)*

i just finished my suede liner with the 3m 90 stuff. Works great! Just wait for it to get tacky and then start applying. Make sure you spray Alot!!! On both the headliner and the material. Get like 2-3 cans.
Also start from the middle and work your way out. Makes it easier. 
You can put it over the old fabric but best thing to do is remove that and just use the board. it will stick better. 
Anything that you dont get glued or spots that sag, you must pull up that whole section and do it again. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

3M Super 90 will stick very well. If you can't find it locally, order it. Don't settle for 77.
The one thing I'm concerned about is your material. Vinyl material has little to no slack to it. With the curves of the headliner, you'll be running in to a bunch of wrinkles. You need a material that has some slack to it and can be stretched.
That being said, good luck.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (InfamousHB)*

the stuff i plan to use stretches very well actually. i ordered a yard to make sure before i choose it. how durable is the board? i've done ton's of saab headliners they r very solid. but i've seen others that r filmsy. i'd perfer to pull the stock material off if i can. maybe i should do a DIY when i do it next week.
KAOS


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Which car are you talking about? You never specified.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (InfamousHB)*

B5 Passat srry.


----------



## clemsonvw (May 4, 2009)

$cash only$ said:


> i just finished my suede liner with the 3m 90 stuff. Works great! Just wait for it to get tacky and then start applying. Make sure you spray Alot!!! On both the headliner and the material. Get like 2-3 cans.
> Also start from the middle and work your way out. Makes it easier.
> You can put it over the old fabric but best thing to do is remove that and just use the board. it will stick better.
> Anything that you dont get glued or spots that sag, you must pull up that whole section and do it again. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


 Where did you get your suede from?


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

YourAutotrim.com is a good source. JoAnn fabric usally cares some suede's as well. if u wana do it perfect i'd suggest Alcantra( Better color choices as well) with a foam back other wise it's a pita. 
KAOS


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

this is was I used for mine 

http://www.kratemotors.com/roxy/2007/03/reupholstering-roxy.html


----------



## iamhollybear (Mar 5, 2010)

cant wait to see the ostrich headliner. 
in the process of doing mine with polka dots.


----------



## pballpromasta (Jul 26, 2007)

InfamousHB said:


> 3M Super 90 will stick very well. If you can't find it locally, order it. Don't settle for 77.
> The one thing I'm concerned about is your material. Vinyl material has little to no slack to it. With the curves of the headliner, you'll be running in to a bunch of wrinkles. You need a material that has some slack to it and can be stretched.
> That being said, good luck.


It can be found at a Home Depot. Everyone has one of those lolz



Kaos26003 said:


> the stuff i plan to use stretches very well actually. i ordered a yard to make sure before i choose it. how durable is the board? i've done ton's of saab headliners they r very solid. but i've seen others that r filmsy. i'd perfer to pull the stock material off if i can. maybe i should do a DIY when i do it next week.
> KAOS


I just did mine this past weekend. It was a PITA with what i bought at Joanns, but i got it done. Started at one end and went to the other. I probably should have started with the end with the sunroof controls, sunvisors. The other end was bad to start at.


----------

